# 2000 gatitos para Gatogab :-)



## irene.acler

*Gatogab, acabo de enterarme de que has llegado a los 2000 posts!*​ 
*ENHORABUENA!!!!*​ 
*Ya eres una presencia constante en el forum Ita-Esp, así que bienvenido al club*​ 
Por cierto, ¡¡¿¿ a que son bonitas estas letritas rosas ??!! ​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Gatogab.

Siempre eres de una gran ayuda y siempre merece la pena leer con atención tus comentarios, tanto en el foro de italiano como en los de inglés.

Un abrazo.

Ant

P.D. Me temo que yo soy más soso y me decanto por un estilo más sobrio (je.je)


----------



## krolaina

Miaooooooooooo miaooooooo Gatito!! o lo que es lo mismo...¡muchas felicidades!

Sempre con un sorriso sul viso, così carino, così simpatico, così amico...grazie mille di cuore per tutto l'aiuto!.

Un abrazo muy fuerte (o un zarpazo flojito a modo de abrazo).

Carol


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades por  tu postiversario.
Enhorabuena​


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO
¡¡¡Mi gatito favorito pasa de los 2.000!!!

Un placer encontrarte en el foro 
y una gran satisfacción poder participar en tu congrats

Un abrazo
Ro​


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Gato:*

*¡Es un placer felicitarte por tus primeros 2000 posts!*

*Menos mal que se me ocurrió*

*pasar por Congrats ya que no*

*quisiera perder la oportunidad*

*de felicitarte.*

*Con mucho cariño,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Muchas Felicidades por tus 2,000 posts Gatogab! *
** 
* Siempre es un motivo de alegría encontrarte por el foro.*
*¡Un abrazo enorme con muchísimo cariño gatito! *
** 
*Beatriz*​


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> *Gatogab, acabo de enterarme de que has llegado a los 2000 posts!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENHORABUENA!!!!*​
> *Ya eres una presencia constante en el forum Ita-Esp, así que bienvenido al club*​
> 
> Por cierto, ¡¡¿¿ a que son bonitas estas letritas rosas ??!!


 


Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Gatogab.
> 
> Siempre eres de una gran ayuda y siempre merece la pena leer con atención tus comentarios, tanto en el foro de italiano como en los de inglés.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant
> 
> P.D. Me temo que yo soy más soso y me decanto por un estilo más sobrio (je.je)


 


krolaina said:


> Miaooooooooooo miaooooooo Gatito!! o lo que es lo mismo...¡muchas felicidades!
> 
> Sempre con un sorriso sul viso, così carino, così simpatico, così amico...grazie mille di cuore per tutto l'aiuto!.
> 
> Un abrazo muy fuerte (o un zarpazo flojito a modo de abrazo).
> 
> Carol


 






Kibramoa said:


> Felicidades por tu postiversario.​
> 
> 
> 
> Enhorabuena​


 






romarsan said:


> FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO​
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡Mi gatito favorito pasa de los 2.000!!!​
> 
> 
> Un placer encontrarte en el foro​
> y una gran satisfacción poder participar en tu congrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un abrazo​
> Ro​


 






Fernita said:


> *Querido Gato:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¡Es un placer felicitarte por tus primeros 2000 posts!*​
> 
> 
> *Menos mal que se me ocurrió*​
> 
> 
> *pasar por Congrats ya que no*​
> 
> 
> *quisiera perder la oportunidad*​
> 
> 
> *de felicitarte.*​
> 
> 
> *Con mucho cariño,*​
> *Fernita.*​


 






Tampiqueña said:


> *¡Muchas Felicidades por tus 2,000 posts Gatogab! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Siempre es un motivo de alegría encontrarte por el foro.*​
> *¡Un abrazo enorme con muchísimo cariño gatito! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beatriz*​


 


¡Carámba de las carámbolas!​ 
Avevo tutto 'sto ben di Dio' e non lo sapevo.
É stata Carol (kro) a farmi venire qui. Non sapevo che esistesse

¡QUE EMOCIÓN BÁRBARA!​






MOLTE GRAZIE DI CUORE A TUTTI QUANTI.​ 
GABRIEL.​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Gabriel! ¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!!

Y que vengan miles más!

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## gatogab

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hey Gabriel! ¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!!
> 
> Y que vengan miles más!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
¡Puchas que se aprende en este WR!

Tutta bella gente, como diría el Gabibo

Gracias ErasmoGaleno


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola Gato!

Enhorabuena, eres uno de mis nuevos "ídolos" del aporte lingüistico.
Sigue en la "onda" ... grazie mille.


----------



## Dudu678

Miau. Felicidades. Miau.


----------



## frida-nc

Creía que hubiéramos coincidido un par de veces, pero ahora me parece que no. Puede ser que pensaba entrar pero vi que lo que dijiste era ya perfecto.
En todo caso me pareces uno de los gatos más amigables del foro.
Cuando pasas por aquí, se alegra la manada...


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicidades Gabriel!*

Espero que nos "vemos" más en el foro.

*Enhorabuena*


----------



## aceituna

¡Hola Gato!

*¡FELICIDADES POR ESOS DOS MIL GATITOS!*
​ 
Un abrazo,
Inés


----------



## Priss

Qué bien gatogab! Te felicito por tus 2.000 aportes "gatitos", muy significativos y mimosos.​Así es como te imagino.. feliz de ayudarnos.  

Gracias


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Gatogab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Silvia


----------



## fenixpollo

Llego tarde, pero aún así te deseo un feliz postiversario, gg.  Gracias por toda tu colaboración, y espero que sigas colaborando por otros 2 mil más.


----------



## gatogab

Priss said:


> Qué bien gatogab! Te felicito por tus 2.000 aportes "gatitos", muy significativos y mimosos.​
> 
> Así es como te imagino.. feliz de ayudarnos.
> 
> Gracias


 


silvia fernanda said:


> Muchas felicidades Gatogab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Silvia


 


fenixpollo said:


> Llego tarde, pero aún así te deseo un feliz postiversario, gg. Gracias por toda tu colaboración, y espero que sigas colaborando por otros 2 mil más.


 
BIBOP BALULA!!!
gg


----------



## Tezzaluna

Gatito,

Felicidades.  Aunque no nos vemos con frecuencia, me encanta leerte.

Un fuerte abrazo!

TezzaLuna


----------



## gatogab

Tezzaluna said:


> Gatito,
> 
> Felicidades. Aunque no nos vemos con frecuencia, me encanta leerte.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo!
> 
> TezzaLuna


Somos amigos como el perro y el gato.
Cariños.
gatogab


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, Gatogab...!!!
Y.....Y que vengan miles más!

Valdo,


----------



## gatogab

valdo said:


> Muchas felicidades, Gatogab...!!!
> Y.....Y que vengan miles más!
> 
> Valdo,



gg


----------



## Mirlo

¡Aunque tarde mis sinceras felicitaciones y que tengas muchas más!



​


----------

